# Feeder Fish



## Justin (Jul 26, 2009)

How many feeder fish can fit in a 5.5 G tank? Thanks


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Justin,

Depends on the fish species. Where are you getting your fish and what type of fish? 

Feeder fish can be Rosy Red Minnows, small Goldfish, etc.

Probably 5-7 really small fish temporary holding till you get a larger tank for them if you want a fuller stocking.


----------



## Justin (Jul 26, 2009)

AquaNeko said:


> Justin,
> 
> Depends on the fish species. Where are you getting your fish and what type of fish?
> 
> ...


Hey AquaNeko. First, what does fuller stocking mean? Umm.. right now, I have 5 medium size goldfish (there still small though) and 5 small ones. Is that okay? And do the minnows go well with the goldfish? Yeah, I know, my Dad won't get me anything over a dollar til I get the hang of things. Thats okay though, because I'll prove to him soon, I'm okay. Plus, the feeders will start the whole cycle thing. How much water do you reccomend for a water change. And how often. Thanks

Justin


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Justin said:


> Hey AquaNeko. First, what does fuller stocking mean? Umm.. right now, I have 5 medium size goldfish (there still small though) and 5 small ones. Is that okay? And do the minnows go well with the goldfish? Yeah, I know, my Dad won't get me anything over a dollar til I get the hang of things. Thats okay though, because I'll prove to him soon, I'm okay. Plus, the feeders will start the whole cycle thing. How much water do you reccomend for a water change. And how often. Thanks
> 
> Justin


What I meant by fuller stocking was more fish temporary in a tank. Seeing as you have a 5.5g tank I do not recommend goldfish. In my research that tank is too small for that fish to grow in. The fish outside may look ok but the internals of the fish would start crushing inside from my understanding. Temp holding the goldfish would be ok I would think. The reason being is that goldfish produce a lot of biowaste for thier size that that small amount of water would not filter out fast enough on a smaller filter.

You would need a a lot of GOOD filtration to keep the water clean. Minnows pending thier max size would be ok in the 5.5gal tank. White Cloud Minnows or Rosy Red Minnows are a good choice and you'll have more to observe moving in the tank. IIRC Rosy Red Minnows are related to Goldfish as with the White Clouds. I have heard and read of minnows co-exsisting with Goldfish.

I believe I mentioned in another post to go with 1 minnow a week while you slowly setup the fish tank. Putting all 5 of those minnows into a fresh tank you may end up with 2 left at the end while the tank system stablises. Putting those 5 medium goldfish in that 5.5 would pretty much kill most of them because your biosystem has not started yet. Even if your tank fully cycled 5 med Goldfish would still most likely have 90% casualties due to ammonia/nitrite poisoning.

You might want to look on Craigslist for a 20-30gal tank for 1-2 of those Goldfish if you want to keep them alive and give the rest off to some friends who have the space for them. Let me find that site again which will really help youout. You should have not gotten the fish without having the tank cycled or even half cycled first.

Did you get the fish from Petsmart? If so I know they have a IIRC 14day DOA return policy on thier fish. Return the Goldfish and keep the minnows.

I used this site a bit before. It will help you a lot. My First Fish Tank site

Also something I learned off the web is if you're at the pet store and you explained you're starting your tank and starting to 'cycle' the tank, ask them if they can give you a squeeze of some benefical cultures off thier sponge filter and a little gravel so you can seed your tank and speed up the cycling. I got my system jump started when I asked at my Petsmart.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

I would not recommend anything smaller than a 20 gallon (30 gallon is best) for a single goldfish.

To be honest, a 5.5 gallon tank is unsuitable for most fish, maybe with the exception of a single betta *or* some shrimp. A small school of Galaxy Rasboras would also work in a 5.5g, but would have to be carefully monitored, etc (perhaps something for the more experienced...)


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Darkblade48 said:


> I would not recommend anything smaller than a 20 gallon (30 gallon is best) for a single goldfish.
> 
> To be honest, a 5.5 gallon tank is unsuitable for most fish, maybe with the exception of a single betta *or* some shrimp. A small school of Galaxy Rasboras would also work in a 5.5g, but would have to be carefully monitored, etc (perhaps something for the more experienced...)


Agreed. For sure not suitable for even 1 goldfish, let alone 5.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Just let the tank cycle with them in it. Test the water after about a week or two ( do not do any water changes until then ) the water might and should ge a bit cloudy that is fine. It should dissipate once the cycle is complete. Then if the readings are all good do a 15% water change. Give it 24hrs and test the water again. If the radings are all good take the feeders back to the store and buy a few small fish that will not get bigger than 1''-2''.
Or since you are starting out let me know when you are ready to add some fish ( reading are all good and tank is ready ) and I will give you a few pairs of endlers so you can enjoy the hobby and start out with some fun fish to watch. No cost to you  

I just ask one thing~ Make sure you prove your dad wrong 

EDIT- I ment to say 25% when you do a water change. 15% could be fine but 25% would be better.


----------



## Justin (Jul 26, 2009)

Jackson said:


> Just let the tank cycle with them in it. Test the water after about a week or two ( do not do any water changes until then ) the water might and should ge a bit cloudy that is fine. It should dissipate once the cycle is complete. Then if the readings are all good do a 15% water change. Give it 24hrs and test the water again. If the radings are all good take the feeders back to the store and buy a few small fish that will not get bigger than 1''-2''.
> Or since you are starting out let me know when you are ready to add some fish ( reading are all good and tank is ready ) and I will give you a few pairs of endlers so you can enjoy the hobby and start out with some fun fish to watch. No cost to you
> 
> I just ask one thing~ Make sure you prove your dad wrong
> ...


So cool! I went to go watch some endlers at the lfs. There awesome! Do they breed often, have they before? and just one thing. How would you get them 2 me. I know my dad wouldnent drive me down to ur place so... yeah well thanks, that was my plan, to start the cycles of on some feeders. It's really cloudy now that i have added filter juice from lfs! Thanks again!


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Justin said:


> So cool! I went to go watch some endlers at the lfs. There awesome! Do they breed often, have they before? and just one thing. How would you get them 2 me. I know my dad wouldnent drive me down to ur place so... yeah well thanks, that was my plan, to start the cycles of on some feeders. It's really cloudy now that i have added filter juice from lfs! Thanks again!


I don't think you mentioned before that you have a test kit. When I started my cycling I got my test kit at Petsmart by the company API which tests 5 items at once. Cost me I think $19 for 25 strips. I later got a package of API pH strips for I think $15.

You could buy one of the 5 in 1 test kits and test your water every other day to help save on the 5 in 1 test strips or zipbag like 1/4 cup tank water and go to say Petsmart every 3 days and have them test it so it won't cost you anything on the test strips right away. For the long term I do recommend you getting a small water test kit but I know starting out it'll cost a lot of money up front and be a bit of a cost shock so I'm just helping out by telling you placesI know that can give free service. If you want you can go to the store daily with a water sample but they might get annoyed by that.

BTW if you go to Walmart/Can.T you can get a ~10g tub for like ~$3-5 bucks. I really like the Sterlite brand at Wallys. Thier 5gal and 10 gal units are ridgid and holds dirt and water good (I used to to hold dirt before). Anything above 10g and I would suspect the sides to buldge unless reinforced. I'm using a 5g Sterilite bin myself filled up with water. One good thing about that 5gal from that brand was I think it cost me like $3 for that bin and it has two holes on both sides of the 5/10g which is the PERFECT side to run a airtube into the tub and the lid does not pinch airtube in it. 

Important note here. 1gal water = 8lbs of weight. Remeber that just incase you decide to go the spare tub route to store some of your fish while your main tank cycles giving some room for the other fishes to not be crowded. I say this because I remember someone before filling up a ~10g bin with a folding (I think) aluminum table. Yah that did not turn out good. Thankfully it wasn't fish in there but ended up with some broken dishes.

Not sure why you got the Goldfish before as you asked before in another thread what fish to go with and everyone said no Goldfish. Oh well you got them now. I agree with another poster pending where you got them from I'd use them to start your cycle then return some of them. I know Petsmart has a hassle free DOA return policy on thier fish but I think that's 7-14days on that rule. Where did you get your fish from?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Justin said:


> So cool! I went to go watch some endlers at the lfs. There awesome! Do they breed often, have they before? and just one thing. How would you get them 2 me. I know my dad wouldnent drive me down to ur place so... yeah well thanks, that was my plan, to start the cycles of on some feeders. It's really cloudy now that i have added filter juice from lfs! Thanks again!


They breed all the time and the ones I would give you would be sexually mature so they will breed for you.



AquaNeko said:


> I don't think you mentioned before that you have a test kit. When I started my cycling I got my test kit at Petsmart by the company API which tests 5 items at once. Cost me I think $19 for 25 strips. I later got a package of API pH strips for I think $15.
> 
> You could buy one of the 5 in 1 test kits and test your water every other day to help save on the 5 in 1 test strips or zipbag like 1/4 cup tank water and go to say Petsmart every 3 days and have them test it so it won't cost you anything on the test strips right away. For the long term I do recommend you getting a small water test kit but I know starting out it'll cost a lot of money up front and be a bit of a cost shock so I'm just helping out by telling you placesI know that can give free service. If you want you can go to the store daily with a water sample but they might get annoyed by that.
> 
> ...


He can take them to any store they will just drop them in an Oscar tank or RBP tank and put them to good use.

Since you are in New Market take them to big al's there. They wont care they will take them. These fish are not going to bring you a credit so get ready to part with them with nothing in return.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Just to let users know, "strip" type test kits are not recommended for regular water testing due to their notorious inaccuracy. They are difficult to handle, and susceptible to poor storage conditions.

A much better investment would be liquid type test kits.


----------



## bluekrissyspikes (Apr 16, 2009)

i have a few things to say...
1)keeping 5 goldfish in a tank that small(or any tank for that matter) while it cycles, and not doing many, many water changes is not going to prove anything to your dad other than he will think he's right because the fish WILL die OR get very sick. they are way too messy a fish to do that with. danios or something you could get away with it. not goldfish.
2)i wouldn't want to keep any live bearers in a tank that small. it will be constantly over-crouded and you will always be trying to find someone to take the babies....the dozens and dozens of babies
3)changing the tank water while cycling the tank will not stop the tank from cycling as long as there is still an amonia source in the tank and the water is replaced with declorinated water


that being said, i hope that you can exchange those fish ASAP for something that is smaller, less dirty and hardier to cycle the tank with. again, i recomend a couple zebra danio, a couple rosy reds or some white clouds. or you could do a fishless cycle, which would be better and not require frequent water changes during the process as there wouldn't be any fish to harm. good luck and i hope you follow this advice so your experience will be a good one, and not an 'i told you so' from your parents.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Jackson said:


> They breed all the time and the ones I would give you would be sexually mature so they will breed for you.
> 
> He can take them to any store they will just drop them in an Oscar tank or RBP tank and put them to good use.
> 
> Since you are in New Market take them to big al's there. They wont care they will take them. These fish are not going to bring you a credit so get ready to part with them with nothing in return.


What is RBP = ??


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

Red Breasted Piranha


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Calmer said:


> Red Breasted Piranha


;; Owwww.... om nom nom then.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

bluekrissyspikes said:


> i have a few things to say...
> 1)keeping 5 goldfish in a tank that small(or any tank for that matter) while it cycles, and not doing many, many water changes is not going to prove anything to your dad other than he will think he's right because the fish WILL die OR get very sick. they are way too messy a fish to do that with. danios or something you could get away with it. not goldfish.
> 2)i wouldn't want to keep any live bearers in a tank that small. it will be constantly over-crouded and you will always be trying to find someone to take the babies....the dozens and dozens of babies
> 3)changing the tank water while cycling the tank will not stop the tank from cycling as long as there is still an amonia source in the tank and the water is replaced with declorinated water
> ...


C'mon those fsh are perfect for cycling that tank. They are feeders only good for one thing cycling tanks. They are not even good to feed to fish or any other animal. Read up on what they carry and I am not talking disease or parasites. They are living poison.

I agree with you. It would be better for him to follow your advice. It will makes thing easier for him. Sorry Justin. 
There is no need to buy any other fish just take back 3 since you have 5 of the and continue with what was said above.

I myself do just as I said. I get fast cycles that never fail. From big tanks to small tanks I am confident that what I said works.

The whole endlers will throw out dozens and dozens of fry I do not agree with. I have 5x5gals holding about 4 pairs in each and I get max 2 maybe 3 dozen from each tank in a few months time. Plus those guy's are easy to give away and these are just to start him out with. This way he does not have to care for fish that are sold to be fed to the poor fish that are owned by people who dont know they are harming their fish by feeding them those things.


----------



## Calmer (Mar 9, 2008)

AquaNeko said:


> ;; Owwww.... om nom nom then.


Yeah it took me a bit of time to remember the answer. My first thought at 2:24am was Red Bristlenosed Pleco lmaoo No such thing.


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

Ok, I'm curious now.. what if the person had say a oh... 100g rated filter or a massive biofilter of ~100gal that has already got the beneficial cultures established that would totally suck out all the nitrites in the tank would it be ok to keep those goldfish in there for the mean time?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

AquaNeko said:


> Ok, I'm curious now.. what if the person had say a oh... 100g rated filter or a massive biofilter of ~100gal that has already got the beneficial cultures established that would totally suck out all the nitrites in the tank would it be ok to keep those goldfish in there for the mean time?


Honestly you could keep them in that tank with no filter as long as you did water changes every other day. They are goldfish not Arowanas or Datnoids. These fish live in crap and eat crap. I am not saying the deserve to be kept that way but you can get away with it. I dont recommend do it.

If you want to see crowded check out the "Japanese style pred tank" tanks with big preds. I have seen 180's with fish crowded and sitting on each other. They keep those tanks going by using huge filters just as you mentioned. I am not talking any regular LFS fish that cost $3 each I am talking fish that are worth thousands each are kept like that. Those japanese guy's swear it works. Fish still grow and the aggression is almost nonexistent.

Still not what I would recommend doing but it can be done


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

AquaNeko said:


> Ok, I'm curious now.. what if the person had say a oh... 100g rated filter or a massive biofilter of ~100gal that has already got the beneficial cultures established that would totally suck out all the nitrites in the tank would it be ok to keep those goldfish in there for the mean time?


I suppose this is possible, but you have to remember that there are other things that the filter cannot remove such as hormones, etc. These can really only be removed with regaulr partial water changes.


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Why buy feeder fish? Just get a few platies and you will have a non-stop fresh supply of fry headed your way forever. No overstocking, and no restocking.

W


----------

